# face masks



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

*What do you use to cover your face?*​
face mask2787.10%face paint39.68%nothing13.23%


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

How many of you use a face mask or face paint?

Is it necessary?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Always wear a face mask.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

mask, real men dont wear makeup. camo or not....

j/k

mark


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I wear a scent lok face/cap combo.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Put me down for paint. I haven't bowhunted for a couple of years due to moving around with the job. But I wore paint before that.

But I wear glasses and would get fogged up too easily with a mask. Plus I liked the good solid anchor point feel without a facemask.

I just keep a bunch of wet naps in the truck to clean up.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> mask, real men dont wear makeup. camo or not....


This guy would disagree.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

he's a pansy. :lol:

mark


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:-?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

rem lighten up i am kidding ok..........

mark


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Put me down for both. I wear a mask, but use make up around my eyes and the bridge of my nose


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

oke:



> rem lighten up i am kidding ok..........


 oke:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

:beer:

Has anyone tried that 3-m camo face stuff? they are stickers that are camo.

mark


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I thought they looked like a good idea but they always seemed so shiny in the pics they showed. Would love to hear if someone has tried them!!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Both, prefer paint but a mask is faster and handier if you are just going out for a couple hours in the evening.

huntin1


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Neither, I wear my hat and I tie a camo bandanna around my head so that it covers the lower part of my face. Sometimes I think you guys get so caught up into the "latest and greatest" camo equipment/accessories that you forget that people have been killing deer in an old t-shirt and blue jeans for decades now. You guys make me laugh...


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

The T-shirt and blue jeans won't work anymore. I wear a face mask for every kind of hunting I do.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

gooseman14 said:


> The T-shirt and blue jeans won't work anymore. I wear a face mask for every kind of hunting I do.


I usually wear a mask but forgot it tonight and still had six deer within ten yards of my stand.

Do you ever wear blaze orange?

I Love to rock the blue jeans during rifle season when its hot. sweat pants work good too!


----------

